

Troublemakers you meet in a start up - ciscoriordan
http://startups.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/10/the-7-troublemakers-you-meet-in-a-start-up.html

======
byoung2
Brilliant! The last startup I worked for had 2-7 down to a tee. I can see
their faces right next to those descriptions!

